# 2010 Ebbetts Pass Century - Aug. 28th



## Airdo (Aug 18, 2007)

Check out the 4th Annual Ebbetts Pass Century on August 28th, 2010 being held in the Central Sierra Nevada. With 10,100 feet of climbing over 101 miles on scenic roads this is a great ride and well supported. 

***A few spaces are still available for the first 100 registrations gaining automatic entry into the 2011 Death Ride***.

Additional Rides:
Bear Valley Metric Century: 64 miles & 7900 feet of climbing
Bear Valley Half Century: 48 miles & 4950 feet of climbing
Stanislaus Quarter Century: 28 miles & 3400 feet of climbing

More info:
http://www.mtadventure.com/pages/century.html
(209) 753-6556


----------



## SpinningSabirila (Aug 30, 2010)

*Photos*

There was a very kind lady taking pictures of riders during EPC last weekend. I was wondering if anyone knows who she is and how to get in touch with her, to check out some of the pictures.

Thanks much!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

I participated in the MC (metric century) portion and throughly enjoyed myself. It was very much a learning experience for me from many angles and if i may say i not only surprised myself but ended the day a happy camper.


----------

